# Tortoise owners of Colorado??



## MzNENA (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Starting this thread for any fellow tortoise owners in Colorado
Please make yourself known & introduce yourself & tortoises if you'd like 

Any tips or information on how you deal with your enclosure, temperatures, humidity, etc, when it comes to this state's prone bipolar weather is appreciated! :blush:

I myself am the owner of a 2-3 month old Iberra Greek tortoise "Squirtle" whom I've owned for almost 5 days now, purchased from tortoisesupply.com :shy:


----------



## Vishnu2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Squirtle  Your tortoise is gorgeous. I am in Colorado Springs, Co. Depending on where in Colorado AND which kind of tortoise you are keeping depends on the advice I would give.. I don't know much about Greek tortoises. But, I am sure others will chip in.


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I live in Denver Colorado but I visit Colorado Springs every now & then I have relatives that live down there. For now it's been quite some time since my last visit.
Certainly nice to hear of fellow tortoise owners on this forum from this state 

What kind of tortoise do you own?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 23, 2013)

Does living in Nebraska count as Colorado?


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol you are right above us with the similar weather! That would definitely count in my book


----------



## Ferretinmyshoes (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm located in south Denver. Colorado definitely presents some unique challenges for turtles and tortoises! And chameleons. I have box turtles (hatchlings, juvies and an adult), a star tortoise, gopher tortoises, and in a few years I will bring my adult sulcatas up from Texas. I feel bad about having to bring everyone indoors for winter, but snow isn't super conducive for reptile life. When I bring up the sulcatas I'll have to build a heated barn for the winter, and I'm already trying to make plans for it. Right now the challenge is keeping everyone warm without drying them out. Glad to see other Colorado chelonians owners!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice! I live in Northeast Denver so just on the opposite side & definitely know what you mean. Cold erratic temps around here make it hard to give turtles the needed sunshine they need until the spring & summer months.

Freezing temperatures last week & mid 50 to 60s this week. And with the dry air, makes it hard to keep a steady humidity for torts.

You have a very nice group there! 
Do you have any photos of your tortoises & other reptiles?
And what do you do to keep a steady humidity for your pets? 

Yes, very nice to see other reptile owners in this state


----------



## sunshyne621 (Dec 23, 2013)

I live in evergreen, co. I have a red foot, two ornate boxies, and a leopard. I have an enclosed space for my red foot that keeps her at 80% humidity and 85 degrees. My boxies I am having a hard time with the dryness this winter, not hibernating them this year. We just moved up to evergreen this spring so it's a new learning curve with temps and humidity. And my leopard I just got. Finally got her temps where I want them. I am hopefully going to build some tortoise friendly enclosures in my sun room for this summer. I hate having to winter them in smaller enclosures, at my last house in Fort Collins they had free reign in my garden. It's a learning process. And now I have predators like
HUGE raccoon, bear and mountain lion to protect them from!!!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice! Is hibernatiom difficult at all? I just received my Ibera Greek this week, he's been pretty lazy & has slept mostly the entire time I've had him, I know some of it has to do with his current temperatures, but I also wonder if my miniature wants to hibernate lol He sleeps ALL the time.

Oh yes, in that mountainous area there are a lot more creatures to deal with. Wild animals, foreign plants & those pesky insects in the summer.
Mosquitoes get particularly bad in this state from what I've seen.
Very nice that you can keep a steady humidity in your enclosure. Seems as though closed enclosures are the way to go when it comes to adequate humidity.
Any photos?

I've never ventured to Evergreen myself, but definitely need to make a drive down to that beautiful mountain landscape


----------



## sunshyne621 (Dec 24, 2013)

I actually don't have any pictures I her enclosure. It's fairly new to me. I got it when we moved to facilitate better living in the mountains. Still planting it and rearranging it. Or rather my red foot is continually rearranging it . Hibernating can be tricky and you can kill them. But a lot of people do it very safely and easily and if I remember there are lots of threads on it on here.


----------



## mcory (Dec 25, 2013)

So happy to find my fellow Coloradans I got my first tortoise just a few weeks ago...leopard tort named Penelope! Can not wait for warmer weather so she can explore the great outdoors!


----------



## MzNENA (Dec 26, 2013)

What a beautiful tortoise you have! 
Very nice!
& yes exactly.
Greatly looking forward to the later spring temps in the 70's to finally get our lovely torts exploring the beautiful outdoors of this state :heart:


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Any other tort members in the wonderful state of Colorado? 
How are you and your torts wearing through these recent frigid temps & snow fall?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2014)

sunshyne621 said:


> And now I have predators like
> HUGE raccoon, bear and mountain lion to protect them from!!!



I wish we had wild bears and mountain lions around here.


----------



## sunshyne621 (Jan 28, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> sunshyne621 said:
> 
> 
> > And now I have predators like
> ...



Yes, they are quite spectacular. I just wish they didn't want to eat all my critters!! We are trying to come up with a safe way to get the turtles and tortoises some outside time. You should see my fortress for my three hens [WINKING FACE]


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd like to see that fortress.

I just got back from a walk with my two larger house dogs and as I was walking I was thinking how I would love to go to CO and do some walking there. You have some beautiful places. I loved to stop, when we went through in the semitruck, at a park in Denver near a TA truckstop and then there was a spot in a mountain pass type area where they had a walking path between the road and the stream. It was just beautiful there. Sometimes you could even see the goats.


----------



## sunshyne621 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ahhh anybody have room to rescue these two??? I so wish I had room right now. I feel awful for them. The boxies poor little beak!!! 
http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/4359330611.html


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 7, 2014)

The ad is now gone.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 8, 2014)

Are any of you starting to get a break from the cold and snow yet? I am seeing the large flocks of geese flying over head and are robins have started coming back. Two of my three signs that spring will soon be arriving, too.


----------



## sunshyne621 (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha! We'll a few days a ago I saw one bluebird in the meadow, and the last night 6 inches of snow!! I am ready!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't know if you get the same kind of bluebirds we do here. I haven't saw any yet this year. We have a rather large bunch of them thanks to a lot of folks who started putting out those birdhouses on their pasture fence posts. Not so many years back they were pretty rare in this area.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 11, 2014)

Well this morning I did see our bluebirds.  A group of about eight of them. With the strong winds we are having today, they may end up being blowed all the way down to Texas.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2014)

*Have you all unthawed yet? *


----------



## hturner (Mar 25, 2014)

I live in the Denver metro area! I'm a fairly new tortoise owner! My Rosie (red foot) was left to us by a neighbor who told me she was a Russian (prob was not taken care of properly)...after some research I determined she was actually a red foot! I am doing whatever I can to make her as happy as I can


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe better she was thought a Russian and cared for that way, then being a Russian cared for as a redfooted.


----------



## sunshyne621 (Apr 10, 2014)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/4415851301.html
Anybody??? Pretty sad. Being kept with a Russian. He looks so dry [DISAPPOINTED FACE] Still no room at my inn.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 10, 2014)

He does look sad.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2014)

How are you guys doing with all the snow and power outages?


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 13, 2014)

No power outage for us in Evergreen. But we did get 13 and 1/2 inches of snow!!! All my torts and boxies are indoors still so no issues with them. But my hens were not very happy.  We have learned some lessons about our coop this winter that we'll new to change this summer for sure!


----------



## Jacqui (May 13, 2014)

Did the snow's weight break down their yard fencing? We had that happen one year even though I thought the mesh was big enough for most of the snow to go through.


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 13, 2014)

No it didn't, they are in a full enclosure due to the predators we have in the foothills/mountains. We just need to adjust everything so they have much more protected space. Evergreen has much much more snow than Fort Collins. So they need to get a larger cabin for the days that they are snowed in


----------



## Lori99 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone in Colorado interested in a greek tortoise? We live in Parker and my daughter is moving out...and not taking her tortoise. We've had her for almost 2 years. I would really like her to go to a good home...hopefully with a buddy. She is alone in a small enclosure. Please reply or call me @ 817-253-6401 (old Texas #...am in Colorado).


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2014)

^ Has also been placed on the adoption section for those interested. Too bad I am not in CO (I am NE) or that hubby isn't driving through the area currently either or I would offer to help out.


----------



## Tortius Decimus (Aug 2, 2014)

Thought i'd join in  Hello from us here in the Loveland/Ft. Collins area!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 6, 2014)

I use to go through the Loveland/Ft Collins quite often with the semi to get loads.


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 10, 2015)

Would anyone in Colorado be able to take this one in?? Poor thing is living on pine shavings and wandering around this persons house!! http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pet/5018420594.html


----------



## Jacqui (May 11, 2015)

sunshyne621 said:


> Would anyone in Colorado be able to take this one in?? Poor thing is living on pine shavings and wandering around this persons house!! http://cosprings.craigslist.org/pet/5018420594.html



It has been deleted, so perhaps somebody did. What was it?


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 11, 2015)

I meant to post it was taken down late last night. It was a red foot for $100. Living on pine shavings in a small aquarium, but he let it run around the house most days so it really wasn't in his cage much :/ I hope he found a good home. My inn is so full and we are leaving the country soon.


----------



## Jacqui (May 12, 2015)

sunshyne621 said:


> I meant to post it was taken down late last night. It was a red foot for $100. Living on pine shavings in a small aquarium, but he let it run around the house most days so it really wasn't in his cage much :/ I hope he found a good home. My inn is so full and we are leaving the country soon.



Out of country? Where are you going to?


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 13, 2015)

Just on vacation for two weeks to Paris and Iceland. I would just feel terrible for my house sitter. I have already added three chicks she wasn't aware of. And then to add a another tortoise in another cage (for quarantine) would just be mean


----------



## DawnH (May 14, 2015)

I am excited to see this thread. We will be in Denver/Colorado Springs in July with a possible move next year. Does anyone have a large tortoise and if so, can you share your winter set up? We have a sulcata and I would love to see what everyone is doing for ideas. Thank you!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2015)

Are you excited about the possible move?


----------



## sunshyne621 (May 20, 2015)

I have a red foot, two box turtles and a leopard. But nothing living outside. I am at 8700 ft and so the weather doesn't cooperate very well. We are trying to figure out how to make our sun porch into some sort of year round room for the leopard once she is bigger. Sorry, I can't be of more assistance for large tortoises!


----------



## leigti (May 20, 2015)

DawnH said:


> I am excited to see this thread. We will be in Denver/Colorado Springs in July with a possible move next year. Does anyone have a large tortoise and if so, can you share your winter set up? We have a sulcata and I would love to see what everyone is doing for ideas. Thank you!!


I have seen several threads on here of peoples large sulcatas walking around in the snow. I'm from Colorado so I am familiar with the climate there but I do not own a large tortoise so you can take my suggestions for what they're worth  you will definitely need an insulated heated shed for winter, and a place to get out of the weather. There are thunderstorms most evenings during the summer. Depending on exactly where you are located will depend on how predator proof the enclosure is, as well as the size of your tortoise.


----------



## danipaul71 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Does living in Nebraska count as Colorado?


@Jacqui I am in Nebraska!! Which part do you call home?? I am in Omaha


----------



## DawnH (Aug 4, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Are you excited about the possible move?


YES! We were in Denver and Co Springs a few weeks ago and love the springs. Seriously hard to come back home. I have so many ideas for Tuleo's oasis...lol


----------



## leigti (Aug 4, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Does living in Nebraska count as Colorado?


Absolutely not!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2015)

danipaul71 said:


> @Jacqui I am in Nebraska!! Which part do you call home?? I am in Omaha



Between Fairbury and Beatrice. Basically south of Lincoln. So about 2-2.5 hrs from you is all.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2015)

leigti said:


> Absolutely not!!



Party pooper!


----------



## danipaul71 (Aug 13, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Between Fairbury and Beatrice. Basically south of Lincoln. So about 2-2.5 hrs from you is all.



That's not far at all! So excited to have another tort lover close!!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 13, 2016)

Are ya all still hibernating ?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 13, 2016)

Jacqui said:


> Are ya all still hibernating ?


I sure am!!!


----------



## Tortius Decimus (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello  Nice to find other Coloradoans with torts  I personally have a male russian tortoise. Just brought him home on July 1st and he's just the sweetest guy. Alert, very active, super friendly. Won't touch fresh lettuce greens yet. Figure it's because he was fed only a pellet diet. But he surprised me and ate weeds outside today. Guess I was offering the wrong chow  Anyway, we're in the foothills.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello everyone! I just moved to CO Springs and will have a 4 year old leopard tortoise joining me. We've got 2.5 acres, and no HoA, so I'm planning on converting a chicken coop into an awesome enclosure that should withstand most weather (although I'm still researching that). Definitely looking forward to meeting (either in person or just online) some locals!


----------

